# Car Stereo Wiring



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

I need a list of what color stereo wires go to what---Had my stereo stolen and they cut out the factory plug. Help!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

You need a wire diagram, I don't have one, but I'm sure someone in the audio section does!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hope this helps:

Wiring Diagram
Install How to

I knew I bookmarked this site last year before it was finished for a reason. 

If I remember correctly, the aftermarket wire harness and stock radio wire colors matched.
Best of luck.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

you can find all you want here

http://www.installdr.com/


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I see I'm not the only one that found where to look. If you click the links I posted *Jimcat*, you'll see they're from the same site but for his exact car. I must say, the information database they have is excellent.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Up until recently the Sentra page has been down. I really needed that in the past too. Make sure you take advantage of it and follow everything throughly.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah, I noticed that also SentraXERacer... it was down six months ago when I needed it but I figured it all out without breaking anything, Thankfully! I must say, I enjoy soldering and using shrink wrap/tubing. It makes for a very clean install.


----------



## jimcat (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry buddy, I didn't realize you meant the same thing.
installdr.com is very good. But it is not stable. I am not sure how long it will go either.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Does anyone know of any info on installing an aftermarket headunit into an '03 Spec with the 280 watt 9 speaker system? The problem that I am running into is that the speakers are all externally amped, so when I hooked up the speakers to the headunit, the new headunit isn't just sending signal but is also sending power which makes the speakers pop and distort if I turn it up just 3 or 4 clicks. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

*Unknown wires*

The specs showed everything correctly, except there are two wires unaccounted for---A Red one with a yellow stripe, and a Pink one with a blue stripe. Any ideas?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys,
Another quick question. I have figured out the answer to my previous question, about the headunit and hooking it up to my externally amped speakers. I talked to an installer at Best Buy and he said that I needed an integrator. What it would do is make it so that my headunit was providing the power, but it only provides it to 4 of my speakers. So, if you have the 9 speaker, 280 watt system, don't buy an aftermarket headunit,  . Any ways, I'm bound and determined to hook up my damn sub. So, how would I hook up a line out converter to externally amped rear deck speakers and could I hook a wire to my factory headunit somewhere to act as a remote for my amp? From the remote wire on the back of my headunit? SOrry if these are stupid questions. Thanks!


----------

